
Show HN: Wgconfd – A Configuration Manager for WireGuard - hvenev
https://git.venev.name/hristo/wgconfd/about/
======
hvenev
Fedora source package: [https://git.venev.name/hristo/fedora/rust-
wgconfd/](https://git.venev.name/hristo/fedora/rust-wgconfd/)

I've also made builds for Fedora rawhide available at
[https://copr.fedorainfracloud.org/coprs/hvenev/wgconfd/](https://copr.fedorainfracloud.org/coprs/hvenev/wgconfd/).
The binary packages also seem to work on Fedora 31.

Debian packaging is in progress at [https://git.venev.name/hristo/debian/rust-
wgconfd/](https://git.venev.name/hristo/debian/rust-wgconfd/)

